# TN Shelter Closing -- All Animals To Be Euthanized



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

This is a courtesy cross-post, I have no added information other than what's posted below. Alerts have just come across several rescue lists I'm on.

The McNairy County SPCA, a rural shelter in Tennessee, is closing down due to lack of funding and every animal in there will be euthanized within the next day. So far, some of the animals still left are a Belgian Malinois/Shepherd mix, a Border Collie, a Rottie mix, 2 horses and plenty more. These animals are in desperate need of a home, or at least a foster home that can house them temporarily. Many cats and kittens are still there as well.

If anyone can help, contact the shelter at 731-439-3471 or email - [email protected]


----------

